# Natural Gas price with chart



## sandybeachs (10 May 2009)

seems as though we are starting to see some improvement. which i'm sure many are happy.

see below daily chart 6 months.


----------



## Nero64 (10 May 2009)

Hi Sandy, 

What are some good natural gas plays:

I can think of a few smaller oil and gas companies, but not sure if they do natural gas primarily.

thanks


----------



## Pager (10 May 2009)

Nero64 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> What are some good natural gas plays:
> 
> ...




UNG, this is an ETF that trades in the US on the NYSE, correlates very well to the price of Natural Gas.

There are other ETF,s that trade in the US for other resources like USO (Oil), GLD (Gold), SLV (Silver), JJC (Copper).


----------



## sandybeachs (11 May 2009)

*Re: Natural Gas price with chart..looking for natgas plays*



Nero64 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> What are some good natural gas plays:
> 
> ...




hi Nero64

perhaps we can call on a few people in here which may help us with "natural gas plays"


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (11 May 2009)

Pager said:


> UNG, this is an ETF that trades in the US on the NYSE, correlates very well to the price of Natural Gas.
> 
> There are other ETF,s that trade in the US for other resources like USO (Oil), GLD (Gold), SLV (Silver), JJC (Copper).





Hmm.

Ok guys you know that Oz doesn't have a National Gas market yet right?

You are also aware of course that very few companies actually export their gas (At least until the Gladstone LNG plant/portsite becomes active) right?

So at present a lot of the gas producers a) sell their gas internally at long term contract prices (which is private information) and b) until we have a proper export pricing point the prices have _very little_ correlation to the international spot price.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## rederob (15 June 2022)

Natural gas was in freefall overnight, along with most other mineral commodities.   Last night's dip was the deepest since we came put of the GFC:
	

		
			
		

		
	




The longer term perspective is quite interesting, as shown in the weekly chart:


My view is that we are into a new paradigm unless Russia is let off its leash.  Gas is seen as the transitional energy source from coal, so its demand is set to continue increasing this decade.  Pipelines and LNG trains take years plan, then build, so there is no magic wand that can be waved to fix this.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

Oh dear...
A gassed up weekly looking like breaking up


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> A gassed up weekly looking like breaking up



Bearing in mind that chart's for the US.

For LNG on international markets it's far higher:




Source = Australian Competition & Consumer Commission (ACCC) published 16 August 2022 and freely available on the ACCC's website.

So we're looking at prices circa AUD 70 per GJ over the next few months. To put it into perspective, that's equivalent to oil at just on USD 300 per barrel or more than triple the present actual price of oil.

Or I could say it's equivalent to AUD 2.70 per litre of diesel. For reference the actual wholesale price of diesel is presently AUD 1.43 per litre (location = Sydney and excluding excise and GST, source = Ampol).

So it's actually cheaper to fire a boiler with diesel or even jet fuel than to run it with gas these days, a truly incomprehensible concept from an historical perspective.


----------



## Country Lad (17 August 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> So it's actually cheaper to fire a boiler with diesel or even jet fuel than to run it with gas these days, a truly incomprehensible concept from an historical perspective.



Interesting observation @Smurf1976.  Many years ago in the initial days of CSM, the 2 Townsville peaking generators ran on diesel or jet fuel.  It was the time of very high electricity prices and shortages and on a few occasions we nearly ran Townsville dry of diesel and jet fuel by running 3 B double tankers to each of the generators around the clock. So the gas pipeline from Moranbah to Townsville built and the generators converted to gas fired. Logical economic decision at the time as the gas supply contract was for $2.50 per Gj.  Probably now want to run them on diesel.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2022)

China Is Aggressively Buying Up Cheap Russian LNG at a 50% discount
					

Bloomberg reported that Russia is still selling liquefied natural gases from Sakhalin-2 in the Far East to China at half the price and still making profits, citing unnamed traders. Russia




					www.share-talk.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 September 2022)

and here's how Europe is coping (in relative terms)


----------

